# Smoke Tree?



## sixacrebees (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with these trees/ bushes and bees? Do the bees work their blooms?
Thanks


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, they will work if feverishly...along with every other pollinator in the area.

You can hear my tree buzzing from about 50 ft. away when it blooms. 

The yellow hue is millions of flowers in the first picture.



















I do not have experience with any other cultivars of Cotinus, and I think I recal hearing that the dark maroon-leaved pink-flowered variety does not attract bees....but I do not know.

I know mine is crazy for about two weeks every June.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

They were on my dark maroon-leaved one when it was in bloom earlier this year.


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> They were on my dark maroon-leaved one when it was in bloom earlier this year.


Well, I guess I heard/read wrong....There are several cultivars available commercially. Just make sure you get the right one. 

If you are interested, I could make a few cuttings of mine (from suckers) and root them for you. I pinch them all off anyway to keep it trimmed up like a tree more than a bush (which it wants to be).


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's all relative to what else is blooming at the time. I'm waiting for some sunshine to make my tupelo tree come into full bloom so I can take some bee pictures like you have.


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> I think it's all relative to what else is blooming at the time. I'm waiting for some sunshine to make my tupelo tree come into full bloom so I can take some bee pictures like you have.


That one bee wasn't even mine....

Mine were all lighter bodied last year:


----------

